# Don't forget the birdies



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

...in this cold weather.

Cleared a space in the snow and put down _*loads*_ of seed this morning.
Went to Tesco and it was all gone when we got home.

Question: Shoud I put a dish of water out for them too? If so, would tepid be any better than cold?


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Fat balls,seed and water. Check the water every morning if its frozen i put fresh water in to thaw. Birds need all are help
pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BJandPete said:


> Check the water every morning ...pete


Last year I balanced a flat dish ( ex plant pot base) on top of a home made tripod and put a night light candle underneath. It kept the water liquid ( and nice and warm) all day if I put it on at breakfast time. It does freeze overnight and so either you have to empty it before bed or chip it off next day.

G


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I agree with all the above and would add that overnight roosting shelter is also important. If it is not naturally there, make some.
viator


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're at Postern Hill campsite and have two birdfeeders and two fat balls out. I have to refill the feeders every day with seed.

We are almost mobbed by all sorts of tits including a large flock of long tails.

There is a resident robin and a beautiful pair of bullfinches are regular visitors.
Yesterday we had a fly over by a red kite which was exciting.
Owls are kicking up a noise at night too.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Small volumes of water will freeze very quickly, whatever temperature they are when you put them out.

If you are really keen on your birds, get a large plastic bowl (the bigger the better) and put a cheap fish tank heater in the bottom.

Float a sizeable lump of wood for them to stand on when they drink - it will go down with the water level so they will not be left high and dry if you can't keep it topped up.

Use a waterproof connection for the power supply to the tank heater, or make one up with plastic bags, a brick and an upturned ice cream carton.

*Plug into a Residual Current Device for safety*, only a tenner or so and useful for the electric hedge trimmer etc.>> RCD <<

Accessible water in this weather will bring the birds in droves.

I set up such a system for Mrs Zeb's birds, but since building the garden pond I just keep breaking the ice near the edge. They are used to drinking there, so no problem getting them used to a new "hazard" in the garden.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrs Grath last week purchased a couple of bird feeders that you hang onto the trees.
But the small birds have disappeared and the larger type don't feed off them.
Usually we have many birds!
That reminds me, I must break the ice on the pond!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> visitors.
> Yesterday we had a fly over by a red kite which was exciting.
> .


There's not a day goes by here when we've not got at least two of them above the garden. They are the most wonderful birds and their " mewing" is the most evocative sound.

Our problem is CATS ! We've one particular little monster who spends his summer eating the frogs and has now transferred his attention to the birds. He got a ring necked dove yesterday and was right up in the apple tree sneaking round all the bird feeders in turn. I go out with a sweeping brush and chase him towards the pond in the hope he'll fall in and have to go home, sodden wet and cold. He thinks this is great fun. I was advised to try and put a bell round his neck but can't catch him. If I do it might be a brick rather than a bell.

G


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > visitors.
> ...


If there is one thing that cats hate, it is getting wet, chuck water at them, squirt(hose) water at them. 
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Our problem is CATS !G


Hi Grizz

Get a Welsh Terrier . . . of failing that a catapult. 8)

You won't need to hit the little swine, and you could shoot sprouts at it if you are concerned about mutilating it.

A few near misses will train the cat, and before long he will scarper as soon as you appear - and eventually he will realise it's easier to hunt somewhere else. :?

There is on the market a PIR operated cat squirter, but it's not cheap and would freeze up in this weather - just when you need it most.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Get a Welsh Terrier . . . of failing that a catapult. Dave


We do have a snappy dog at the bottom of the garden and I used to encourage the cat to jump over the fence into their back garden. They've moved now ( no doubt encouraged by all of us who are fed up with said dog barking all day).

When it sees me it moves pretty fast but I don't think it sees me as a threat. Did I tell you it also does its business in the middle of my herbs ?

It's owners are not bothered about it's activities and even told me, with pride, that it brings (our) frogs in to show them !

It does get into the house and garage when doors are open and has been locked in a neighbours shed over a weekend. One day.....!

G


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Grizzly,
Stop cats messing in your herb patch and any other bare earth areas, get some bamboo canes, , cut into 12" lengths, split lengthways about 1/4 " thick and stick into bare earth patches, protruding about 6" and a foot apart, this stops cats squatting, I have been using this idea for years and it works, especially on newly prepared seed and plant beds Cats are also wary of a 2ft approx coiled piece(s) of hosepipe.
viator


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Put water out today and 'our robin' was drinking then a black bird appeard and the robin was going mad at him. In the end the blackbird flew off.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Bird feeding can also attract vermin especially in the wintertime, telltale signs of rats are the footprints with the tail mark in the snow, they will live and breed under sheds and outbuildings, so keep birdfeed well off the ground.
For vermin control get a lid of a plastic storage box, nail it to a piece of wood about 3ft long and place rat poisin grain on your "tray", push well under the shed, far enough away from bird access, check periodically, you will be surprised how quickly it disappears.
viator


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I think our birds are confused!
It's white outside and a flock of fieldfares have arrived from the north and are scoffing the hawthorn berries, so it must be winter.
In the last week the bluetits have been investigating a nest box, several times, and a song thrush has been singing away in the top of a tree, so it must be spring.
Now I'm confused too.

Landyman.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We put up a bird box camera about a month ago. We were delighted when we saw a tree sparrow started to use it. Amazingly, we now get a great tit who sleeps in it overnight, then the tree sparrow, along with a mate, come back during the day and are building a nest. We are watching this more than the rubbish on TV.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My solution to the problem of trespassing cats trying to stalk the garden birds is to use a portable garden pressure sprayer - set to produce a long thin jet of water, not a mist. This sprayer has an effective range of about 30 feet. As soon as the local cats see me wield this sprayer they now scarper. Job done.

I think the fatballs I put out are freezing solid and they can't get their little beaks into them, so I'm going to bring the fat ball feeder in at night to defrost.

I like the suggestions for giving them a water supply so will try that.

SD


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Make your own fat balls that wont freeze.
get about 3lb of bird seed and put this into a bowl.

Get a whole block of lard (25p) and put this in a jug and place in the microwave for 3mins (or until most of it melts.

When melted put in about 3 tablespoons of sugar and stir into the fat till melted

Pout fat over the birdseed and mis well in.

Place the bowl somewhere cool for 15 mins and then when the fat has started to harden don a pair of latex gloves and make the seed up into balls of whatever side you want.

The mix can be pushed into crevices in trees or wherever you want.
Mould some round the branched of trees.

For a more fatty mix add more lard, drainings of the frying pan or roasting tin anything. The fat content is very important for the birds these cold nights.

When i used to walk the dog i would look out for large thick branches of trees that had falled down or been chopped down. Take these home and leave a few branches on for perches. Then drill holes in them and fill with the mix above. less conspicuous than shop bought bird feeders and are more natural looking.

phill


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I always smash the fat balls with a hammer during the winter before putting them on the bird table and mixing in a little seed. I also put some on the ground next to some water. The fat balls seem so solid in this weather. I do like the post by drcotts about making your own fat balls I shall be giving that a go. Thank you phill for your Idea's.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And don`t forget the frogs.
Last winter we had two freeze in the ice of a natural pond. We now have an airline in it keeping the suface disturbed. Just in case there are any frogs in the pond.

Dont smash the ice on a pond the shock may kill the fish.
Make a hole with a kettle full of hot water. Or better still keep the filter system, water fall working. Then all the bad gasses can escape.

Dave p


----------

